# Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe



## Anglerboard-Team (4. August 2014)

Fangmeldung

Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe​
Bei Angeljoe-Verkäufer Leo hat es vorgestern ordentlich gescheppert. 

Nachdem Leo schon viele 1m+ Hechte, dicke Zander, kapitale Rapfen und schöne Barsche aus den frequentierten Gewässern um Potsdam zaubern konnte, hat er vorgestern nicht schlecht gestaunt, als auf seine filigrane 28gr Rute mit der Baitcaster auf einen Magsquad128 von Illex in nur 1m Wassertiefe dieser unerwartete Beifang von 1,95m nach kraftraubenden 90 Min Drill im Boot landete. 







Mit viel Erfahrung, dem passenden Material und natürlich dem nötigen Glück lassen sich solche Drills realisieren und eben auch mit feinem Gerät kapitale Fänge machen. 






Facebook: www.facebook.com/Angeljoe.de 





Web: www.angeljoe.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Reschpekt!


----------



## jigga1986 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Schleichwerbung:q


----------



## MikeausBautzen (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

BOAR fettes Respekt !!!! Petri !!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung:q



Ja issess,  

aber trotzdem PETRI


----------



## n33db33r (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Sehr schön 
Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung:q


Genau genommen offensichtlich und nicht schleichend. Sonst wäre es in den normalen Fang-Threads gelandet.

Wie auch immer, in jedem falle ein schönes Petri zu dem tollen Fang.


----------



## phirania (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Unglaublich.....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Sauber !!! Petri dazu.


----------



## Droggelbecher (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Surf (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

1m Wassertiefe? 28gr. Rute? RESPEKT!


----------



## Ossipeter (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Ich gönns ihm!!


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Der Blick auf Bild 1 soll wohl sagen, _"warum bricht das Ding nicht?!"_
Klasse Fang. #6


----------



## Rotes Auge (11. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Boah an ner so feinen spinne......da braucht man vertrauen ins material und man mus sein gerät genau kennen


----------



## Wollebre (14. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

selbstverständlich Glückwunsch zu solch einem Fang.

 Ist ja bekannt das Wurfgewicht nicht gleich Tragkraft bedeutet.
 Nur warum wird das Rutenmodell und die BC Rolle nicht genannt? Schnurtragkraft wäre auch ganz intressant zu wissen.

 So beschleicht das Gefühl das er doch nur die Magsquad128 verkaufen will. 

 Mein Angelfreund ist gerade mit zwei FIN-NOR OFS 9500 auf dem Weg nach Frankreich um dort den Welsen nachzustellen. Hätte echt einiges an Gepäck sparen können...

 Aber vielleicht werden wir noch aufgeklärt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Was vielleicht noch anzumerken wäre: 

Vom Ufer aus z. B. in Totholznähe kann son Monsterbeifang halt schon deutlich anders ausgehen... da stehen die Chancen mit Zandergeschirr je nach Umständen deutlichst mieser als vom Boot aus bei relativer Hindernisfreiheit und "Folgemöglichkeit".

Soll jetzt aber keinesfalls den Erfolg des Fängers schmälern, das ist so oder so ne super Leistung mit som leichten Stock! Glückwunsch zum Fang!


----------



## Gruschan (14. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Ich plane einen Urlaub, speziell um auf Welse zu fischen. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir gerade die:

- Mantikor Ultra Spin 1,98m mit 7-28gr Wurfgewicht + 
- Shimano Catana 1000 FB,

da mir Baitcaster nicht so liegen. Ob ich damit trotzdem solche Welse fangen kann?
Was empfehlt ihr für eine Schnur? Vllt eine 18er Monofile?
Mit Illex Wobblern bin bereits ausgerüstet 
  

*Ironie aus*

Mega Fang! 90 min. Drill.... der wusste danach sicherlich was er gemacht hat!

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Respekt...das ist ne Leistung. Krieg das Vieh an dem Gerät mal auch nur in die Nähe der Wasseroberfläche und des Bootes. Petri.

Einziger Vorteil: An Rute, Rolle und Schnur kann man notfalls den Fisch das Boot ziehen lassen...vom Ufer wohl eher keine Chance.


----------



## moochi (15. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Kenne den Bericht und die Bilder bereits aus der hiesigen Presse. Denke auch das es vom Boot aus "leichter" ist mit solchen Beifängen umzugehen. Trotzdem grossen Respekt und fettes Petri an den Fänger!

Schnurtragkraft wäre auch ganz intressant zu wissen.
Ich habe in Erinnerung das was von 9kg Schnur im Artikel stand...Würde ja auf Zander passen.

Petri!


----------



## moochi (15. August 2014)

*AW: Fangmeldung: Hammer-Beifang bei Angeljoe*

Kenne den Bericht und die Bilder bereits aus der hiesigen Presse. Denke auch das es vom Boot aus "leichter" ist mit solchen Beifängen umzugehen. Trotzdem grossen Respekt und fettes Petri an den Fänger!



> Schnurtragkraft wäre auch ganz intressant zu wissen.


Ich habe in Erinnerung das was von 9kg Schnur im Artikel stand...Würde ja auf Zander passen.

Petri!


----------

